# Kid bottles and nipples



## Violetmoon (Nov 14, 2013)

What is the best nipples and bottles to use for bottle feeding newborn kids? I have used lamb nipples stretched over pop bottles years ago and wondered if they have come up with something better?


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Try the Pritchard nipples. I have found they work much better than the black lamb nipples or even human baby nipples. They simply screw onto an empty soda bottle.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

When needed, I use the Pritchard teats, you just snip off a little at the tip to control the size of the hole in it and they seem to work better when screwed onto Pepsi product bottles... and be sure to remove the plastic ring from the neck of the bottle to ensure a tight fit


----------



## Violetmoon (Nov 14, 2013)

Thanx so much


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

liz said:


> When needed, I use the Pritchard teats, you just snip off a little at the tip to control the size of the hole in it and they seem to work better when screwed onto Pepsi product bottles... and be sure to remove the plastic ring from the neck of the bottle to ensure a tight fit


 No one ever told me about the plastic ring OR the right bottle to use.
Not enough info leads one to assume that Pritchard just does not work.:hammer:


----------



## pwesthuis (Aug 7, 2015)

I used a pritchard nipple but my kid chewed a hole in it. Are there tougher nipples thanks ?


----------



## CrazyDogLady (Aug 9, 2014)

I prefer the gray lambar nipples from Caprine Supply. Sometimes they're a little big for a ND newborn, so I might use a Pritchard for 2 or 3 days for the tiniest babies, but I switch to the gray early on so I can get them on the bucket.


----------



## pwesthuis (Aug 7, 2015)

CrazyDogLady said:


> I prefer the gray lambar nipples from Caprine Supply. Sometimes they're a little big for a ND newborn, so I might use a Pritchard for 2 or 3 days for the tiniest babies, but I switch to the gray early on so I can get them on the bucket.


You get those from Caprine supply


----------

